# Dragon HM spawn log



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I thought I would keep a spawn log of my progress with this pair. They ar Thailand imports given to me by a local hobbyist

Male









Female









The starting of a nest. It's alady doubled in size since I took the pic about 5 minutes ago


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

The nest has gotten ALOT bigger


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So going to be watching this one! Love dragons. Have 3 dragon HM males but no females for them now.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you! I can't wait for them to spawn!


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

Ooooo I love dragons! They're both so pretty... they're gonna have such pretty babies


----------



## bettamonkey (May 20, 2012)

Get eM going be patient ....we should be getting some thunderstorms soon in the area....let rip when you hear rumble in the skies! Good pics!


----------



## bettamonkey (May 20, 2012)

Man that guy that ave them to you is pretty cool huh? Lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. Yeah, he's pretty cool isn't he. (THANKS) and I can't wait for the storms! Itll get "hot" in the spawning tank


----------



## bettamonkey (May 20, 2012)

Trying to upload my pics from iPad but it's a no go! Frustrated!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Download the photobucket app


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@bettamonkey: Yes. I use the photobucket app for mine too and then just use the link from there for my pictures. Works everytime for me without such a hassle.

@Mo: yet another great pair. Just don't get too carried away with all thee pairs and then end up with a bunch of fry. Be very careful and work on a single pair. Perfect them form and finnage wise and you will be set. You don't want to do what I did LOL.

Don't buy too many pairs and THEN decide what you want to breed. I bought about 6 pairs of completely different fish and now know that working on too many lines will be much more work than I realized.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

I love dragons! I def will be wanting a pair if the fry turn out like their parents!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

.... Oh. I forgot to say, the male was an egg eater. I'll spawn him in another 2 weeks

Here he is full of eggs


----------



## bettamonkey (May 20, 2012)

Why do theses words seem familiar? Hmmmmm lol.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

bettamonkey said:


> Why do theses words seem familiar? Hmmmmm lol.


I think egg eating has to do with the eggs not fertilized. The male can tell, and why let them go to waste? In nature, nothing is wasted... I used to raise hamsters, and if the female sensed that anything was wrong with the babies, she would eat them. Kinda gross, but that is natures way of survival.

Jeff.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

If you ever do get babies I might want some


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Spawned this male twice. I doubt the eggs were infertilized both times. He ate them both times


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LOL at his expression. He's like "too much... never again..."


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw thats no fun do you know if its the male or female who are infertile?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I've spawned him with 2 different females... I think he's infertile


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe he's just psychotic. Have you ever tried taking the eggs and see if they'll hatch. All you need is a few to hatch to prove that he is fertile.

If he is fertile, give him a long rest and use a different set up. Then, when you breed him, don't disturb him at all except for removing the female. If he still eats them ..... he is psychotic. Most of my current males are psychotic.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That sounds scary...psychotic....


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol. It's frustrating having egg eaters. It's more frustrating if these egg eaters are the ones you want offspring from.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I can understand that! My current "problem" is the pair I would like to breed. The female is too large for the male. Now I have to find another male.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

tpocicat: thats always my problem I have no idea how it happens...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IME; males bred young and to young female - say sibling, originally same size. When spawning is complete, the male tends to the eggs and fry and will fast or only eat a bit. But the female on the other hand will return to a sorority, a bigger tank with lots of food. Inevitably the male will stop growing while the female continues.

To avoid this, I usually keep the female in a small jar and intentionally reduce her growth. This is useful if I plan to breed offspring to mother - 4 month old offspring = the size of mom.

How much bigger is the female? If she's not that much bigger and the male can still embrace her, you can breed them. Sometimes I fast the female or feed her merely enough and make her thinner (bigger females) because many of my females are too fat even for a slightly bigger male. In such case I put the female in an old planted tub fed once every 1-2 days. They will survive on what ever live larvae are in the tub, but will be thinner in a week or two.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

My females are a good 1/2 cm bigger and plenty fatter. I will try fasting next time on my females. I think the big girls could do without


----------

